# What kind of hunter are you?



## Keatonwilliams (Dec 3, 2013)

I was just thinking about all the different types of hunting I've done. Mule deer, doves, pheasants, coyotes, antelope, ducks and geese and personally I would say goose hunting is my favorite there's something about fooling a goose into landing in your spread. So what's your favorite type of hunting?


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

All of them. Elk, muleys, whitetail, turkey's, pigs, moose, pronghorn, ducks, geese, swans, cranes, doves... I don't care for pheasants, chukars and birds alike. I'd rather play golf, and I absolutely hate golf. It's a close competition between muleys and waterfowl, but I think waterfowl still wins for my favorite.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I hunt some big game, some upland birds, turkeys every year, but my favorite hunting by far is waterfowl hunting. I'm more of a duck hunter than a goose hunter. I'll happily shoot at any goose that flies by within reasonable range, and I love it when I can get one, but all of my hunts where I specifically go after geese end up being frustrating more than anything.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I've been changing over the years, started waterfowling in '09, met some good friends and still hunt with them to this day, over the last year waterfowling isn't as fun as it used to be, I don't mean this to be arrogant, but it's too predictable for me. I go because my friends do it and it's a good time being with them. Lately I've been more into deer and elk, because you never know what is going to happen, and I love being in the mountains, it's an adventure, the marsh, a field, a small pothole isn't far enough away from society to get my mind away from the stresses of life. 

My favorite animals to hunt are Turkeys, Deer, Elk, and Canada Geese.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

All of them. It get me out in the wild and that what matters and I get to hang out with family and friends in god country.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

Ducks,pheasants,Deer,Dove, chukars and huns.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

fox squirrels, white-tailed ptarmigan and mushrooms


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I will chase quacks all season, and I love watching my lab, BUT come on, ELK. Although, I have become quite fond of carp hunting, squirell, bird, and rabbit hunting. An 8yr old with a 10/22 makes all of them a safari!!


----------



## RobK (Jul 3, 2008)

having poor heath has limited me to only birds . I would have loved to have shot a elk , never have . I still hunting Coyotes , Rock chucks and pot guts . I have bad arthritis in my neck that even hurts when duck hunting , all the looking around kills my neck , and i have a worn out disk in my back so no heavy lifting so that stop me from hunting big game . IF i were healthy i would hunt EVERYTHING .


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

What kind of hunter am I?
For deer and elk, a pretty good one. 
For ducks, I really suck. lol
If any of you guys spend much time in the Big Game section, you'll know I'm huge into mule deer hunting. I scout 10-15 times/trips each summer and spend around 10 days hunting. 
I went out duck hunting on New Years day this year, it was the first time in ten years. And then again the next three weekends. I really had a great time, except for my shooting.-O,-
I can't believe how bad I missed being out in the marsh.
If anyone wants company in their duck blind next year, I'd like to tag along.8)


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> What kind of hunter am I?
> For deer and elk, a pretty good one.
> For ducks, I really suck. lol
> If any of you guys spend much time in the Big Game section, you'll know I'm huge into mule deer hunting. I scout 10-15 times/trips each summer and spend around 10 days hunting.
> ...


Koby,
Well see how this summer goes, and if I don't draw any extra special tags, I don't know about sitting in a duck blind with you, but maybe see how good of a shot you are in the goose blind? :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like them all, but pheasants have always been my favorite until they went extinct. I like that there is action several times a day. I like waterfowling too, but I don't do it enough to get a good dosage. Elk would be my second, I love the bugling and smells of knowing that they are close combined with the majestic nature of the animal.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

RobK said:


> having poor heath has limited me to only birds . I would have loved to have shot a elk , never have . I still hunting Coyotes , Rock chucks and pot guts . I have bad arthritis in my neck that even hurts when duck hunting , all the looking around kills my neck , and i have a worn out disk in my back so no heavy lifting so that stop me from hunting big game . IF i were healthy i would hunt EVERYTHING .


Sorry to here about your poor health but I do like your good attitude. 
BYW, your link below your sig. doesn't work.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Becoming more and more of a camera hunter.As I get older I seem to realize the majesty of wild animals,and dont really want to kill one.Now birds on the other hand


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Fish - Mule Deer - Fish - Elk - Fish - Turkeys - Fish - Grouse - Fish



.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite is P-dogs from a distance. Been at it for over 30 years.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

hossblur said:


> I will chase quacks all season, and I love watching my lab, BUT come on, ELK. Although, I have become quite fond of carp hunting, squirell, bird, and rabbit hunting. An 8yr old with a 10/22 makes all of them a safari!!


If you want to talk about carp hunting, I've got you covered.

When the lakes get real low here in Texas, you can go 20-30 feet in mid-calf deep water filled with aquatic flora. Throw some deer corn in the night before, come back the next morning and you'll be arrowing carp left and right. and if a few carp fall back in the water, you can attract a few gar. It is tricky, because you have to sneak up through the water, which is way louder than sneaking through leaves imo. Something nice to do one the waterfront when the crappie and small bass aren't biting. The local scavenger's will thank you for the meal.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

pheasants and pine hen.
Man, dog and wild places. 
Heaven!


----------



## NevadaMax (Nov 28, 2013)

I love helping newbies get a chance at ducks but if I had to choose a hunt, it would be deer all the way. I love the months of prep and anticipation, the great meals back at camp and the occasional heavy pack out. Most of all, I love reminiscing about the previous year's hunt while tending a BBQ full of venison steaks topped with blue cheese crumbles...... Mmmm, mmm, mmm. The more I hunt, the more I cherish the rare opportunity to enjoy the big game that I have the luck to harvest.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

High country mule deer with a bow or a rifle!!! I love everything else but there's just something about those big bucks and the country they live in.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Anything I can


----------

